
Sun, Java, IBM and Eclipse - thakkarparth007
So I just happened to read why Sun microsystems failed even though it produced crazy stuff like Java, Solaris, ZFS etc. In that article, amongst other mistakes, I found out that it was getting heavy competition from IBM, HP and others for Java. Sun marketed Java as a language that you write once and run anywhere, and then said that it ran best on Solaris servers. It was reluctant in making Java truly open, and in response to that IBM open sourced a bunch of tools for Java dev. It caused quite a lot of economic and strategic damage to Sun because it was investing heavily in making a proprietary tools business for Java. One of the tools released is called Eclipse. Do you realize the irony.<p>Sun. Eclipse.
======
gjvc
You are fifteen years late with this observation, I'm afraid.

